# Oil filters! What is the best?



## burstxbloom95 (Mar 24, 2010)

I just got a '97 jetta gt 2.0l 8v and going to change oil. I've changed oil in my other vehical ,but need any advise on wich filter to use.
thx!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Oil filters! What is the best? (burstxbloom95)*

Search!
Here one out of hundreds!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4626516

U R welcome


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Oil filters! What is the best? (burstxbloom95)*

http://www.mann-hummel.com/mf_...ge=11


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Oil filters! What is the best? (stuntboy79)*

06A-115-561-B


_Modified by blacksmoke194 at 9:55 AM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Oil filters! What is the best? (burstxbloom95)*

Meyle and bosch are also German oem filters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

